# Rain barrel freeze prevention



## metrognome (Sep 11, 2014)

I've got a blue plastic rain barrel. I'm wondering if there is a way to draw water from the bottom, warm it via passive solar, and return to the top, to prevent freezing. Would like to do it cheap, without external power source if possible. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

do you water live stock with the water ?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Thermosyphon systems will move water like that but they are no good in freezing climates. You might look at Builditsolar.com as Gary has some ideas there to keep stock tanks from freezing. You might be able to adapt one of those ideas along with heavy insulation of the barrel.

WWW


----------



## metrognome (Sep 11, 2014)

No livestock, just like having water available for season extended outdoor growing, etc.
Will check out builditsolar, thanks


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If it's cold enough to freeze a rain barrel isn't it too cold to grow plants?

I would wrap it in black plastic and then just insulate everything but the surface that faces the sun. If you wanted to invest more time and resources just build an insulated box around it with the side facing the sun made from glazing.


----------



## reubenT (Feb 28, 2012)

in PA the ground wouldn't freeze deep. Bury it.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Not sure how this would work in freezing temps but does warm water up. Wrap barrel in black plastic not to thick build a small wood frame square with 4 boards sticking just up past the barrel with space between the barrel and the outside of the wood frame then take plastic wrap around the outside the frame completely covering the barrel sides and top. I've seen theses built for showers for warm water. Works like a solar thermal heater I'm just not sure how it will do when it's freezing out.


----------

